# I got him!



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Finally, after many years since the last bull, I got another one. And he's close to what I wanted! He's a 4x5 in the velvet!!!! I've been wanting to luck out and get a velvet 5 or 6 point on opening day, but that hasn't ever panned out...

I screwed up the yardage and hit high. I didn't have a chance to range it and guessed 40 yds. He was 30. I nailed him LUCKILY in the backbone. He dropped on the spot! I only had a 10" wide spot between trees to shoot at him. He stopped perfectly with the vitals being all I could see.

Anyway, I finished him with a shot to the heart. We quartered him out (gutless method), and packed pieces for just over a mile back to the truck. Shot him at 6:45 this morning, had him to the bronco by 11:15, and down to the meat cooler at about 1:30 pm. Not too bad. 

My bro was there to enjoy and help out, too. I'll post the link to a youtube video of it in a bit. Not going to take time to resize pics, so no pics. 

The one pic I forgot to do, as it's not my general practice -- unlike many I see here -- is with me sitting way in the background to make him look bigger than he really is...guess I'm missing the point. Happy as heck to have gotten him!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics are highly over-rated. 

Congrats! Good job.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

A bit of a gory film, but it really captures the essence of what I was going for--a yummy elk!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

A side note...the mushrooms are a couple weeks behind, this year. I found one that smelled wonderfully delicious. It had no worms, was nice and fresh (smaller), and looked really good. I didn't have anything with me to keep it clean and edible...anyway...


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

WTF are you thinking??? Hunters have a bad enough reputation without you posting crap like this video. You should not only remove it from here but from youtube as well.....think before you post


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i didnt find it all that offensive.... its part of hunting. thats what happens! nice bull! congrats


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work on getting a bull....but the video on the other hand.. :-?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes it's a nice bull and congrats to the hunter for securing a winter supply of meat.....But it wouldn't surprise me at all to see that video end up on the anti-hunting/animal rights websites. Even if you don't find it offensive you can bet there is a large part of the population that will find it very disturbing watching the"poor elk." Why give the anti's the ammunition they need to further their cause? If you care anything about being able to hunt in the future you should remove this video from the internet completely.....
Videos like this should never be put anywhere on the internet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Typically warnings are used for rule infractions. And I don't see where any rules have been broken, but the UWN's rules are not specific to every type of post encountered.

The video is graphic to say the least and the older I get the harder it is for me to watch, especially if I'm the shooter. But so goes hunting.

Only the link has been posted. So let's try this for the time being: We'll put out another warning that the video is graphic. Everyone will be fore-warned and have the option whether or not to open it.

Maybe tuffluckdriller will remove the link, but IMHO he doesn't have to.

*WARNING!!! The video is graphic. *

Discuss away, keep it civil please.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is just the kind of video that the anti-hunters would use to show the people that don't hunt just how mean we are as a group. Perhaps if you edited it and had a short video of you and the elk after he was finished off. 

I do agree that these kind of scenes are part of hunting and every hunter should know it but I wouldn't broadcast it on a site such as You Tube. 

Congrats on the elk.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good.....it keeps you guy's from some of my fishing spots!!

Congrats!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Good job on a nice bull.about the video imho i see nothin wrong with it is hunting and for the antis they hate us no matter what so they can take a flying leap.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

This is something there every hunter at one point or another will have to deal with. I do not find it offensive and the fact that it is not listed means the only way it can get to the wrong peoples hands if from this forum.

I say congrats on the Elk.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> the fact that it is not listed means the only way it can get to the wrong peoples hands if from this forum.


Exactly. If they are on these forums looking for ammo then there are 22 pages of big game with a firearms pics 8 pages of archery and countless others of birds, predators small game why is this video any different. when we stop posting stuff based on what the antis think we lose.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> That is just the kind of video that the anti-hunters would use to show the people that don't hunt just how mean we are as a group. Perhaps if you edited it and had a short video of you and the elk after he was finished off.
> 
> I do agree that these kind of scenes are part of hunting and every hunter should know it but I wouldn't broadcast it on a site such as You Tube.
> 
> Congrats on the elk.


I agree, such a thing has no business being shared and can only hurt our sport, I would recommend removing it and not sharing it on an open forum. 
BTW how did you get such an angle?


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

his post says it was a second shot the first hit it in the spine and that was a follow up shot


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Take it down! Take it off Youtube! You're not going to like where this video might end up and once it's out there...it's out the for good. TAKE IT DOWN NOW!
and next time...man up and get over there and cut that poor bastards throat, what the heck is wrong with you to sit there and video that. No, don't give me any reasons why not, cut his throat and end it. Frankly, I am ashamed for you. I am not offended or ashamed by the realities of hunting, just ashamed you thought "gee, this will make great video" while that elk dies a slow death...needlessly!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah man up get in there with that 800lb elk swinging his antlers around :roll:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about jumping on his back before I took the first shot. I almost did--you know, commando style--but then I thought, nah, I'll just be a weakling and shoot him from a distance with this bow and arrow. Heck, maybe I wouldn't have been able to use my archery tag if I'd have done that, so I decided to use the arrow. 

Then, seeing the first shot didn't do the trick, I put another one in his heart. Again, I thought, "you know, it sure would be fun to try and ride this guy and slit his throat"....but I chickened out, and chose the wussy arrow thing again. 

Sorry this video offended some of you other hunters. It's something most archers don't see that often. Usually, the animal goes somewhere unseen and dies. It's just a reality of hunting. Dispute that all you want. I'll bet you can look up all kinds of videos of arrows being shot into animals. They then run off, bleeding, suffering, limping, wounded--many times, if not most, fatally wounded. Nothing is said about that. Maybe this one was too up close and personal. 

It really goes against a lot of me to take it down, but I've edited the access for it to be only those I allow. Hope that puts your feel goods back in order.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted to see it. **** it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> ...................................................................
> It really goes against a lot of me to take it down, but I've edited the access for it to be only those I allow. Hope that puts your feel goods back in order.


Thanks tuffluckdriller

....uh.....let fixed blade in to watch the video. Charge him admission.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I want to see what all the Hype is about.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Oh, it was a muzzy MX-3 broadhead. Tough sucker. It didn't break a blade, just bent one clear over. First time I've used a fixed blade in a long time. Only because they don't make my gold-tip expandable w/bleeders BH anymore. Just in case anyone was curious, which I doubt at this point...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Post a pic up of the bull.

Again...good work!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations on shooting a fine bull. I'm glad you locked the access to the video. Sure it shows the reality of the situation, but I don't think that every reality deserves reality TV. Some things are just better left unshown, in my opinion. Watching the animal kick and struggle for life is always the hardest part of hunting for me and that part that I hate the most. I feel saddened every time when I watch that. I don't think we should disgrace such a beautiful animal by filming him rolling around on the ground, kicking and struggling for life as he bleeds to death.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

fixed blade said:


> I wanted to see it. **** it.


WTF me too SOB I hate when I go hunting and miss out


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried to talk him into posting it into the gutpile, But I think I scared him away when I told him it was full of beer drinking hillbillies.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

LMAO thata boy fixed


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on your elk. Enjoy that good meat.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna see it! all these whiney buggers here that can't just appreciate a good kill scene...Goshawk, Huge, and BpTurkey can kiss my grits. I love a good hunting scene


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I wanna see it! all these whiney buggers here that can't just appreciate a good kill scene...Goshawk, Huge, and BpTurkey can kiss my grits. I love a good hunting scene


I am sure that he could email it to you w/o any problem. Showing an elk suffer for an extended period is not something that you would like to see on the next anti hunting video.

Congrats TLD, nice one! Nothing wrong with what happened, I don't think the throat was an option; I just don't like adding fuel for the anti's.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The throat is always an option! Oh, this younger generation...soft...so soft.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

saw the video yesterday. didnt think it was bad it all. just showed an elk kicking out its final moments. i probably would have shot him as well. huge animal with antlers and feet flying around, heck no on cutting the throat.

good job on the elk Clark!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice bull elk. Enjoy the meat and savor the experience. The video is not bad.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> The throat is always an option! Oh, this younger generation...soft...so soft.


Let me restate for the Ute fans, throat is not a logical option unless spending the night in the ER is on the priority list... :mrgreen:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Too bad you took it down. You could at least resize one picture please ! o-||


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Here's a different video right after the other one. It doesn't show the rack as well... Man there are a lot of whiners on here. Fixed, it was late last night, too tired after hauling this elk out, cleaning up, etc. to take the time to join and post on the gutpile. I'll get it done tomorrow if I have more time. I'm not home right now...

Anyone who wants to see the first vid, just gimme your email or youtube name and I'll allow you.

FWIW, virtually no meat was actually ruined. It hit just under the backstrap, at the very top of the shoulder.

With as hot as it was yesterday, I'm way stoked my bro and I were able to get it all down the mountain to Chuck's Meat before it had a chance to spoil. Not one bit of fly blow on it, either. I'm just a little sore today--not near as sore as I would have been had I not used a 2nd arrow and tried some idiot's idea of slitting his throat. Duh! A backbone hit is not necessarily fatal. He was nowhere near dead, and very active. Just couldn't get up and walk/run away. But he definitely could still put the hurt on. Next year I'll try to wrestle one down and just use a kife, like BPturkeys does it. I just have to find out if that's considered legal archery tackle... :roll:


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a video you could have started with.....he's a nice bull congrats.
My first post was harsh and poorly thought out I apologize for offending you it was not my intent. I just hate to see anyone post something that the anti's can use to en-flame the public's opinion against us. I hold all hunters best interests at heart and I hope to preserve our hunting heritage for as long as we can before we loose it. 
Again congrats on a successful hunt.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

If you Moderators are going to be editing posts at least have the common courtesy to indicate that you have done so. A simple *Edited by moderator in place of the edited or removed text would suffice. At least then everyone would know that the text has been changed from the original wording...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UWN rule:

Material that violates the forum rules or otherwise causes problems is subject to removal or modification without notice. We will reprimand those who abuse others, write confrontational posts, incite problems or show a repeated or egregious lack of respect for others or for the forum rules.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Man there are a lot of whiners on here.
> :roll:


no kidding! you cant please everyone o-|| some people are just too soft and dont want to admit the reality of hunting sometimes. its all part of the game :O•-:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> some people are just too soft and dont want to admit the reality of hunting sometimes. its all part of the game :O•-:


Just because some things are part of the game, doesn't mean they should be broadcast to the world. For example, everyone vacates the bowels on a regular basis...but is it cool to show off what is on the TP afterward?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

NHS said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > some people are just too soft and dont want to admit the reality of hunting sometimes. its all part of the game :O•-:
> ...


 :lol: Now thats a great example NHS! I couldn't have said it better myself! :lol: I surely do not want to see the corn you ate last night!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

NHS said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > some people are just too soft and dont want to admit the reality of hunting sometimes. its all part of the game :O•-:
> ...


If that's what floats your boat, then go for it. What part of this video is graphic didn't you understand? There's way worse things on the internet than that.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice bull, so it seems the orginal video has been edited but what I see is part of hunting. no its not pretty and no its not the easiest thing to watch and i agree i dont know if i would of posted it. but to flame and attack one of our own is just sad. he posted up a video and gets ripped apart by the people that do the same thing on a day to day basis. BP I would have never even got close to that bull tell he was good and dead, two years ago my cousin went up to a wounded 4 point buck to cut its throat when he grabbed it. the buck lurched forward and buried a tine in my cousins calf. so needless to say none of use mess with them tell there good and dead.

Antis will use regular old pictures of a hunter with a killed animal so it dosnt really matter what you post if they want to use it they will. the logic of it being ammo for antis its no differnt had he posted a video of him shooting birds and watching a wounded one try to get away from the dog. living in constant fear of what the antis will do is just a joke.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> Antis will use regular old pictures of a hunter with a killed animal so it dosnt really matter what you post if they want to use it they will. the logic of it being ammo for antis its no differnt had he posted a video of him shooting birds and watching a wounded one try to get away from the dog. living in constant fear of what the antis will do is just a joke.


AMEN


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i would recommend pulling that video off of youtube. I don't see anything wrong with showing it to friends etc, but that is a just fuel for the anti hunting fire.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Well my bubble has been completely burst. Not only have I gotten flack for the video, which I still don't see that big of a problem, but that's beside the point....someone decided to help themselves to my antlers last night. Yep, some stupid *&#(%(# stole them. At least I have all the meat and memories--and yes, a couple of videos and pics of the velvet bull that has eluded me for years. Maybe next year. Screw it all.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

No way!!! I'm so sorry to hear that tuffluck. That stinks BIGTIME. I can't believe someone would walk off with another guys rack. :evil:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the bull and that sucks that someone stole the rack. I am not really getting the back lash of the video, I personally wouldn't have posted the video, but I don't see the fear of anti's taking advantage of the video. Just a little reminder, I can't recall a time anti's have caused a tag cut, but I can recall on multiple occasions where our very own has limited our opportunity to hunt. Just some food for thought.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss man that sucks. Love the video hate to say but that pretty well sums up most kills. Just cause ya let em run off and die doesnt mean this isnt what happens


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats man.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

pheaz said:


> hate to say but that pretty well sums up most kills. Just cause ya let em run off and die doesnt mean this isnt what happens


+1

BP, why do most people wait an hour or so before they go track there game after they shoot it. 
Should they chase after it and try to catch up so they can tackle it and slice its throat so as to not let it suffer.
Does it make you feel better if you can't see it suffer. News flash...it will still suffer, even if you can't hear it or see it.
GREAT JOB ON THE VIDEO. Show people what it means to hunt. Stand up for your beliefs and be proud. Running away and hiding from the issue is allowing the other side to win.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

tuffluckdriller said:


> someone decided to help themselves to my antlers last night. Yep, some stupid *&#(%(# stole them. At least I have all the meat and memories--and yes, a couple of videos


been there done that.... but atleast you still have that video


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a doctor or anything, but I'm pretty sure B.P. was messing with you guys about the throat slitting stuff. But again, I'm no doctor.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Your not a doctor? WTF, I want my money back  Tuffluck, I also don't see the video as a problem. Probably wouldn't have ever thought to video it or post it but at the same time don't see it as a problem. The antis are gonna flip whatever we put out there no matter what it is. I think all of us are plenty guilty, if we really want to get down to it. So how did someone get to the antlers? Rat bass turds. I have had a dog wander off with my antlers before. Maybe this happened? Sucks anyway you look at it.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm leaning towards a dog... There's a st. bernard that lives 4 houses up from him that is always out... and then there's the little terrier... oh, and word is there's a chow running around too... Good thing the "animal control" ossifer lives just a few blocks away... so she can just look the other way and ignore all the loose animals...


----------

